# You've all seen this place on TV, now LIVE webcam



## theBoatPeople

*


Katmai NP Brooks Falls - Brown Bears & Salmon live webcam.*



You've all seen this on TV shows but to see it live gives me a diff feeling. I've seen 3 brown bears catch 7 large salmon in 15 min and I saw a pushing fight. I've seen them sometimes eat just a little of the salmon then toss it. Hope the younger generations see this and join the groups fighting to keep some places on the Earth off limits to the corporations and subdivisions!


The person doing this posted it's in test phase. Soon will have audio and we can control the cam from our mouses! Yipee!

http://explore.org/live-cams/player/brown-bear-salmon-cam-brooks-falls


----------



## CoBoater

don't think you want to run THAT drop blind!


----------



## Gremlin

I can't stop watching!


----------



## one legged wonder

ok this is awesome!!!


----------



## theBoatPeople

CoBoater said:


> don't think you want to run THAT drop blind!


i didn't think about that LOL! i've done a few first descents in my time, but this is one river i would hope i was busy or ran the shuttle!
lee S.


----------



## theBoatPeople

*right day wrong hat!*






























CoBoater said:


> don't think you want to run THAT drop blind!


----------



## elkhaven

I curse you people for posting this, I have a lot to do and no self control. How am I ever going to get anything done with people posting time wasting temptations like this, humorous thread revisit's and debating the role of the impact of poverty rafters within the overall economy...


----------



## theBoatPeople

one more then you can go back to work!












elkhaven said:


> I curse you people for posting this, I have a lot to do and no self control. How am I ever going to get anything done with people posting time wasting temptations like this, humorous thread revisit's and debating the role of the impact of poverty rafters within the overall economy...


----------



## theBoatPeople

EDIT: i just saw a touring kayak paddle by!

in case you guys didn't notice, there is another cam at the lake mouth. there are bears all over the place! there is a USFS Ranger (i guess) manning this cam too so if you don't see movement check back in minutes. 

these bears are, i guess, not dominate alpha males because catching salmon in a wide stream has got to be difficult. i would guess Brooks Falls bears are the strongest the mountains have to offer! i wish the USFS had chat system built into the video feed like so many live cams now have. then we could ask the Rangers questions. the Rangers are doing a pretty good job, in my opinion. just a few weeks and 7 million views at Brooks and this newer cam at the mouth has 3 million (but this cam is shaking, maybe from wind?

http://explore.org/live-cams/player/brown-bear-salmon-cam-lower-river

i've got to get back to work or the boss is going to fire me LOL! don't tell arbach i've been watching the cam since 8am!


----------



## elkhaven

I'm working on my hex... a boat ramp cam so you're drawn in gawking at the drama...no dice yet though, enjoy your freedom while you have it.


----------



## elkhaven

ok, this'll have to do for now... not as riveting as yours but I bet you spend more time than you want!!

http://www.nwp.usace.army.mil/Missions/Environment/Fish/Cameras.aspx


----------



## theBoatPeople

at first i thought the left image, at your link cam, was a TV. it actually looks identical to our family TV as a kid growing up. it sort of looks like a station dial too!

it's nice to see a cam like this on other rivers to compare to the salmon runs in alaska. i've seen reports that the world's salmon runs worldwide are dropping which pretty much means these bears and others won't have much of a future. even for me, it doesn't hit home until you actually see it live. a TV documentary is good but seeing it live... "what are these bears going to do if there's no salmon to eat?" what are the fisherpersons going to do?

in 1984, arbach took us on a trip to the Eel River California. there was snow on the ground near the banks, so it must have been around february / march. it was a nice sunny, warm day, the flow was about 600. on our way down, lot's of big salmon were running up stream and many had deteriorating skin. there are only a few events in my life i can remember exactly going back decades but this is one of them. it was incredible. 

(and i had to jump out of my boat and defend my girlfriend against attacking bears with my paddle. or maybe it was a branch? she says it was a branch but the way i remember it it were attacking bears).



elkhaven said:


> ok, this'll have to do for now... not as riveting as yours but I bet you spend more time than you want!!
> 
> http://www.nwp.usace.army.mil/Missions/Environment/Fish/Cameras.aspx


----------



## elkhaven

I think at this point at least in the PNW, Many salmon populations are on the rise, definitely since the 70's and 80's. I'm sure on the whole they're down from pre-development levels but progress is being made in some areas. Not sure about AK. 

It takes time to fix the mistakes that were made... In some cases dams killed entire river systems, that's 10's to 100's of thousands of fish per system that no longer run. Some are slowly being restored others are definitely in need...All in all I think we're on the right track, just need to stay diligent...


----------



## theBoatPeople

i my area, western oregon (i am lee S the admin), i've heard on the radio that the salmon runs are way down so bad even commercial fishing has been restricted. that was a few years ago so don't know if better now. and like you say, maybe just a particular river that has a dam.

NOTE: in above bear eating salmon images, you can see this bear is younger, right? it seems the younger, skinnier bears have a pointy head while the bigger, seemingly older bears, have a full more rounded head. i wish we could chat with the Rangers!



elkhaven said:


> I think at this point at least in the PNW, Many salmon populations are on the rise, definitely since the 70's and 80's. I'm sure on the whole they're down from pre-development levels but progress is being made in some areas. Not sure about AK.
> 
> It takes time to fix the mistakes that were made... In some cases dams killed entire river systems, that's 10's to 100's of thousands of fish per system that no longer run. Some are slowly being restored others are definitely in need...All in all I think we're on the right track, just need to stay diligent...


----------



## theBoatPeople

*the same server/site has a new Kenya Cam*










the description says it's a watering hole. with nice peaceful audio! i'm never going to get any work done anymore!

http://explore.org/live-cams/player/african-animal-lookout-camera


----------



## theBoatPeople

*rangers' having a chat at 5pm alaska time*

they were on at about 4:15 and were taking questions (i guess as a test) and he announced the official chat is 5pm. he didn't say how viewers are asking questions. i went to their twitter and see this might be the method to ask them questions. he said they'll be at brook falls deck at 5pm.

https://twitter.com/KatmaiNPS


----------



## theBoatPeople

here they are a diff link
http://explore.org/live-cams/player/brown-bear-salmon-cam-lower-river


----------



## theBoatPeople

*the rangers had a live chat for more than an hour*

july 17, 2014 the rangers had a live chat for more than an hour.

the said they take twitter questions but it seems to me they only looked at explore.org COMMENTS section (see below how to log in that).

here is the twitter they say they monintor #bearcam
https://twitter.com/hashtag/bearcam?src=hash

they said they broadcast from the river mouth cam
http://explore.org/live-cams/player/brown-bear-salmon-cam-lower-river






















login in to comment ask questions















sunrise July 18, 2014


----------



## theBoatPeople

*Where's My Fish?*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Di3UsmGLaQk


----------



## Kendo

*the osprey cam is pretty cool too*

momma Osprey is feeding 3, doing awesome, good to see. thanks for sharing the site. also never knew they aimed their butt over the side of the nest and power pooped - ha pretty neat and keeps the nest somewhat poop free.


----------

